# Key Deer Fawns in Flight



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Key Deer fawns in flight,
Up and down like Pogo sticks,
Shock absorber legs.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! They are just beautiful little Bambis!


----------

